
Mac OS 7.5.5 running on Apple Watch [video] - erickhill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1xJxS_kr-M
======
Sephiroth87
I didn't make a video but I did something similar ^^
[https://twitter.com/Sephiroth87/status/608460838467420162](https://twitter.com/Sephiroth87/status/608460838467420162)

------
k_brother
I knew the Apple watch was useful for something.

------
Animats
Aw. Apple Watch looks a lot like the Watch icon (shown when the system was
busy) in the original MacOS.

Now if someone can figure out how to do pointing on a tiny screen, it might
work. Maybe you wave you arm around in space and the accelerometers drive the
cursor.

~~~
Animats
Now here's a thought. Wear two devices, one for the screen and one for
pointing. Move the other hand around to move the cursor. Or track the other
hand when some distance from the screen when you need a cursor smaller than
your thumb.

We're going to need that technology soon, so you can do stuff while wearing VR
goggles. So downsize it to the wrist.

------
thought_alarm
Get NeXTSTEP 3.3 and Interface Builder running on the Watch and I'll be really
impressed.

------
sanoli
My second favorite computer to write (my main job), to this day, is still a
Powerbook 1400c running System 7. It uses a G3 upgrae so it's _very_
fast/responsive, as that OS would run just fine on even a 040 processor.

~~~
Tloewald
I'd have to say my favorite computer ever was the Power Mac G4 867MHz running
8.6 (or was it 9.1?). Basically Mac OS 8-9 just ran obscenely fast on PowerPCs
as it was essentially in maintenance mode while they built OSX, so we got
years of little more than stability patches and cosmetic changes without bloat
while Apple's hardware was overtaking Wintel (temporarily). Heck you could run
the entire OS and applications off RAM Disk and still have plenty of RAM left
over.

Aside: the 1400 was a great model (especially after the 5300 debacle) and had
an upgradeable CPU daughtercard (ah back when the engineers were running the
asylum). The big problem with it was lack of space for RAM, so when you did
upgrade the CPU you had a kind of fast but cramped machine.

~~~
sanoli
You're right: my 1400 maxes out at some 64 megs or Ram. More than enough for
writing/text editing, but too little for anything else. The keyboard is
awesome by the way.

I also replaced the hard drive with a fast pcmcia compact flash card, made it
even more responsive.

There was also a G4 upgrade for the Powermac 9500 series that was compatible
with System 7.

------
tlholaday
Nice to see OS 7.5.5 on a Retina display.

------
z-cam
In theory Apple Watch has the processing power for significantly > OS 7

[http://www.cultofmac.com/320279/how-powerful-is-the-apple-
wa...](http://www.cultofmac.com/320279/how-powerful-is-the-apple-
watchs-s1-processor/)

~~~
mburns
MacOS System 7.5.x shipped on ~100MHz PowerPC chips with ~24MB of RAM, a bit
higher in the later models. So the Watch most certainly has more processing
power.

The real problem is emulating PPC -> ARM, which is a very slow process, and
why the boot time is so long in the video.

~~~
WoodenChair
For the record, my Performa 6116CD which shipped with 7.5 had a 60 MHZ PPC 601
and 8 MB RAM. It could run on significantly less than that as well - in fact I
believe it ran as far back as on some 80s machines.

~~~
barclay
Yup. I had an LC520 (25 MHz 030--not that far back from your 6116) that ran
7.5.x.

~~~
Moto7451
7.5.5 was the last version that ran on the Mac Plus, SE, Classic, and various
other 8MHz 68000 Macs.

------
liquidise
Over the weekend i saw an HN article about an x86 compiler written to compile
using only MOV commands, after it was proven that x86 MOV is Turing Complete.
I was sure this would be the most impressive waste of technology efforts i
would see for a long time.

I was wrong. It lasted 3 days.

~~~
big_youth
What you call useless other people call brilliant. I was at RECon this past
weekend and one of the coolest talks was about compiling malware using only
MOV. Good luck reversing that.

[https://recon.cx/2015/schedule/events/55.html](https://recon.cx/2015/schedule/events/55.html)

~~~
TillE
You still have to make system/library calls to do anything evil. You can
obfuscate the logic, sure, but it's still easy to tell where important things
are happening.

------
plashchynski
It's just a screen sharing, no?

~~~
pilif
not necessarily. The video description says it's watchOS 2 which allow native
apps to run on the watch. Also the current WatchKit remote UI thing would not
allow the kind of access to the screen that is seen in this video.

------
chenster
LOL, now I really want to get an Apple Watch!

------
thatBilly
I'm more interested in how the uploader got a verified Youtube account,
especially with <20 subs and 3 videos.

~~~
thejosh
Is this the same as
[https://www.youtube.com/verify](https://www.youtube.com/verify) ? I've just
verified my account, but I have no uploaded videos to test with.

